# A New HBO series of George R. R. Martin's A Song of Ice and Fire



## The_Warrior (Apr 6, 2007)

Acording to the news, there will be a new HBO series based on the first book A Game of Thrones. The first book of A Song of Ice and Fire sereies.


----------



## The_Warrior (Apr 6, 2007)

It be will be alone the lines of other HBO drams, like Rome.


----------



## The_Warrior (Apr 6, 2007)

And also, here's a vid i found on you tube.

YouTube - Song of Ice and Fire to HBO and other fantasy tv/movies


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 6, 2007)

Old news for Martin fans:

http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/35177-ohmygodohmygod.html

http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/35181-is-it-okay-to-discuss-casting-for-the.html


----------

